# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  स्त्री स्वास्थ्य : (गर्भावस्था मे कुछ सावधानियां)

## "Hamsafar+"

एक औरत अपने को तभी पूर्ण मानती है जब वह अपनी कोख से बच्चे को जन्म देती  है। लेकिन शिशु को जन्म देने के लिए नौ माह का लम्बा सफ़र तय करना पडता है।  यदि इस दौरान सब कुछ ठीक रहा तो वह स्वस्थ                                            शिशु को जन्म दे कर अपनी  मनोकामना पूर्ण करती है लेकिन कई बार गर्भवती (pregnant) महिलाओं के साथ  कोई अप्रिय हादसा हो जाता है और वह मातृत्व सुख से वंचित रह जाती है। यदि  वे कुछ बातों का ध्यान रखें तो वे                                            बिना किसी अड्चन के स्वस्थ  बच्चे को जन्म दे सकती है।

----------


## John69

सही कहा मित्र गर्भवस्था में स्त्री को बहुत सावधानी रखने की जरूरत होती है.....



 pregnancy/ grbhavastha
Pregnancy tips
Pregnancy diet
Pregnancy test
Pregnancy exersice/yog
Pregnancy or sex 
Pregancy ke 9 months
Pregnancy care tips
Pregnancy or mithya
Pregnancy or painkiller medicines
Pregnancy fruits
Pregnancy  clothes
HIV Aids
Sari jaankari ab hindi me

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सही कहा मित्र गर्भवस्था में स्त्री को बहुत सावधानी रखने की जरूरत होती है.....


 मित्र जॉन  , सूत्र पर आ कर आपने इसकी उपयोगिता बढा दी, आप भी योगदान दें..:clap::clap:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जैसे ही पुष्टी हो जाती है कि आप गर्भवती (pregnant) हैं उसके बाद से प्रसव होने तक आप किसी स्त्री रोग विशेष्ज्ञ की निगरानी मे रहें तथा नियमित रुप से अपना चैक-अप कराती रहें ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भधारण के समय आपको अपने ब्ल्ड ग्रुप, विशेषकर आर. एच. फ़ैकटर की जांच करनी चाहिए। इस के अलावा हीमोग्लोबिन की भी जांच करनी चाहिए।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

यदि आप मधुमेह, उच्च रक्तचाप, थाइराइड आदि किसी रोग से पीडित हैं तो गर्भावस्था(pregnancy)  के दौरान नियमित रुप से दवाईयां लेकर इन रोगों को नियंत्रण में रखें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

:Globe:  :Globe:  :Globe:

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) के प्रारंभिक कुछ दिनों तक जी घबराना, उल्टियां होना या थोडा रक्त चाप बढ जाना स्वाभाविक है लेकिन यह समस्याएं उग्र रुप धारण करें तो डाक्टर से सम्पर्क करें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) के दौरान पेट मे तीव्र दर्द और योनी से रक्त स्राव  होने लगे तो इसे गंभीरता से लें तथा डाक्टर को तत्काल बताएं।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) मे कोई भी दवा-गोली मन से न लें और न ही पेट मे मालिश कराएं। बीमारी कितना भी साधारन क्यों न हो, डाक्टर की सलाह के बगैर न लें। यदि किसी नए डाक्टर के पास जाएं तो उसे इस बात से अवगत कराएं कि आप गर्भवती (pregnant) हैं क्योकि कुछ दवाएं गर्भस्थ शिशु पर बुरा प्रभाव छोडती है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

डाक्टर की सलाह पर गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) के आवश्यक टीके लगवाएं व आयरन की गोलियों का सेवन करें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) मे मलेरिया को गंभीरता से लें तथा डाक्टर को तत्काल बताएं।
गंभीरता से चेहरे या हाथ-पैर मे असामान्य सूजन, तीव्र सर्द दर्द, आखों मे धुंधला दिखना और मूत्र त्याग मे कठिनाई की अनदेखी न करें, ये खतरे के लक्षण हो सकते हैं ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भ की अवधि के अनुसार गर्भस्थ शिशु की मुवमैन्ट होनी चाहिए। यदि बहुत कम हो या नही हो तो सतर्क हो जाएं तथा डाक्टर से संपर्क करें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आप के कोख से एक स्वस्थ शिशु जन्म लें, इस के लिए अवश्यक है कि गर्भधारण और प्रसव के बीच आप के वजन मे १० कि. ग्रा. की वृद्धि अवश्य हो ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) मे न अत्यंत तंग कपडे पहने और न ही अत्याधिक ढीले।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इस अवस्था में ऊची ऎडी के सैंड्ल न पहने। जरा सी असावधानी से आप गिर सकती है

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

इस नाजुक दौर मे भारी श्रम वाला कार्य नही करने चाहिए, न ही अधिक वजन उठाना चाहिए। सामान्य घरेलू कार्य करने मे कोई हर्ज नही है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

# इस अवधि मे बस के बजाए ट्रेन या कार के सफ़र को प्राथमिकता दें । आठ्वें और नौवे महीने मे सफ़र न ही करें तो अच्छा है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) मे सहवास में कोइ हर्ज नही है लेकिन वह सुरक्षित हो।
गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) मे सुबह-शाम थोडा पैद्ल टहलें ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) मे सदैव प्रसन्न रहें। अपनी बैडरुम मे अच्छी तस्वीर लगाए,
हिंसा प्रधान या डरावनी फ़िल्में या धारावाहिक न देखें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गर्भावस्था (pregnancy) मे सदैव प्रसन्न रहें। अपनी बैडरुम मे अच्छी तस्वीर लगाए,
हिंसा प्रधान या डरावनी फ़िल्में या धारावाहिक न देखें।

----------


## John69

गर्वाव्स्था में शुरुआत से लेकर डिलवरी होने तक एक ही डाक्टर के पास जाना चाहिए.............
गर्वाव्स्था में डाक्टर बदलना घातक भी हो सकता है.....

----------


## John69

हो सके तो दीवारों पे छोटे बच्चो के बड़े-बड़े पोस्टर लगा लेने चाहिए.......
मगर कभी भी रोते हुए बच्चे के पोस्टर ना लगाये......

----------


## John69

गर्वाव्स्था में स्त्री जो भी खाती है या देखती या सुनती है और या जो भी सोचती है उस का सीधा असर बच्चे पर होता है........
मेरे ख्याल से ऐसा गर्वाव्स्था के तीसरे महीने से होना शुरू हो जाता है.......

----------


## sanjeetspice

काफी अच्छी जानकारी है दोस्त 

सभी दोस्तों से हाथ जोड़ के रेकुइस्ट है की करपया इन बातों पर ध्यान दे और अपनों को यानि दोस्तों को या पिर्य जनो  को भी बताए

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

आप दोस्तों का हार्दिक धन्यवाद की सूत्र पर आकर इसकी उपयोगिता बढाई ! जॉन जी और संगीतस्पेस जी आप दोनों को +REP

----------


## walia4u

बहुत बढ़िया भाई बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी दी आपने !
हम आपके बहुत बहुत शुकर्गुजार हैं !
उम्मीद है आगे भी हमें जानकारी उपलब्द करवाएंगे.
जैसे छठे महीने से लेकर क्या खाना चाहिए क्या नहीं करना चाहिए ! बच्चे की movement कैसे होती है क्या माँ को पता चलता है ?
अनिश वालिया 
खुश रहो आबाद रहो पर हिंदुस्तान मे रहो!

----------


## groopji

मित्र अलोन / अकेले जी,

उपयोगी सूत्र बनाने के लिए बधाइ और ++

एक ध्यान देने योग्य बात मैं भी कहना चाहूंगा -

गर्भावस्था के दौरान कैलेशियम व प्रोटीन की मात्रा में कमी आने लगती है। अगर आप सामान्य रूप से देखेंगे तो पाएंगे के नाखून फ़टने लगते हैं और उनकी चमक कम होने लगती है ऐसे में डाक्टर की सलाह लेकर केलेशियम / प्रोटीन की गोलियों का सेवन करें।

साथ ही भोजन में भी इन सबकी भरपूर मात्रा हो इसका भी ध्यान रखें।

इसके अलावा खाने में उन पदार्थों का सेवन करना चाहिए जिनमें लौह पदार्थ अधिक मात्रा में पाये जाते हों जैसे पालक, सरसों, बन्द गोभी, गांठगोभी, धनियां, पुदीना, गुड़ किशमिश आदि। अगर आप मांसाहार पसंद करते हैं तो मछली और अंडों का प्रयोग भी नियमित रूप से कर सकती हैं

----------


## Raja44

> जैसे ही पुष्टी हो जाती है कि आप गर्भवती (pregnant) हैं उसके बाद से प्रसव होने तक आप किसी स्त्री रोग विशेष्ज्ञ की निगरानी मे रहें तथा नियमित रुप से अपना चैक-अप कराती रहें ।


यार तुम तो अकेले हो तुम्हैँ ये बातेँ कैसे पता चलीँ

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत काम की जानकारी है ............... बहुत उपयोगी है

----------


## ingole

धन्यवाद मित्र हमसफ़र जी , काफी उपयोगी जानकारी है , इसके लिए आप निश्चित ही सम्मान के पात्र हैं..

----------


## ingole

कुछ जानकारियाँ मैं अपनी तरफ से भी देना चाहूँगा :

----------


## ingole

_जब भी कोई स्त्री गर्भधारण करने का विचार करती है तो उसे सबसे पहले  डोक्टर से अपने स्वास्थ्य की जांच करवा लेनी चाहिए और यह मालूम करना चाहिए कि क्या वह पूरी तरह से स्वस्थ है और एक स्वस्थ बच्चे को जन्म दे सकती हैं._

----------


## ingole

*स्त्री को गर्भावस्था के समय के विभिन्न पहलुओं को ध्यान में रखते हुए एक ऐसे डोक्टर को चुनना चाहिए जो गर्भावस्था से बच्चे के जन्म के बाद तक उसकी सही तरह से देखभाल कर सके. अधिकाँश स्त्रियाँ गर्भावस्था के समय इधर-उधर दाइयों को दिखाती रहती हैं परन्तु बच्चे के जन्म के समय जब कोई समस्या आ जाती है तो उन्हें अस्पतालों या डोक्टरों के क्लीनिकों में भागदौड़ करनी पढ़ती है.ऐसी स्थिति माँ और बच्चे दोनों के लिए हानिकारक हो सकती है.*

----------


## ingole

_ईश्वर  हर जगह नहीं हो सकता, इसलिए उसने मां बनाई... यह कहावत जितनी सच है, उतना  ही बड़ा सच यह भी है कि किसी महिला को मां के दर्जे तक पहुंचाने वाले नौ  महीने बेशकीमती होते हैं। इन नौ महीनों में वह क्या सोचती है, क्या खाती  है, क्या करती है, क्या पढ़ती है, ये तमाम चीजें मिलकर आनेवाले बच्चे की  सेहत और पर्सनैलिटी तय करती हैं। इन नौ महीनों को अच्छी तरह प्लान करके  कैसे मां एक सेहतमंद जिंदगी को जीवन दे सकती है._

----------


## ingole

*मां बनने की सही उम्र* *

 मां बनने के लिए 20-30 साल की उम्र सबसे सही होती है, लेकिन आजकल बड़ी  संख्या में महिलाएं करियर की वजह से 32-33 साल की उम्र में मां बनना पसंद  कर रही हैं। उन्हें अपना ज्यादा ध्यान रखना चाहिए। शुरू से ही किसी अच्छी  गाइनिकॉलजिस्ट की देखरेख में रहें। 35 साल के बाद बच्चा प्लान करने से मां  और बच्चा, दोनों को दिक्कतें आ सकती हैं। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ महिलाओं में  मेडिकल प्रॉब्लम जैसे कि हाइपरटेंशन, ब्लडप्रेशर, डायबीटीज आदि की आशंका  बढ़ जाती है। ऐसे में गर्भधारण करने में परेशानी आने के अलावा बच्चे की  सेहत पर बुरा असर पड़ सकता है। बच्चे में डाउंस सिंड्रोम (मंगोल बेबी) हो  सकता है, यानी बच्चे का मानसिक विकास गड़बड़ाने का खतरा होता है। डिलिवरी  के वक्त भी मुश्किल हो सकती है।*

----------


## ingole

_पहले से रहें तैयार 

__अगर आप बच्चा प्लान कर रही हैं तो कम-से-कम तीन-चार महीने पहले से शारीरिक  और मानसिक तौर पर खुद को तैयार करना शुरू कर दें। उसी के मुताबिक खानपान  का ध्यान रखें, भरपूर नींद लें और स्ट्रेस लेवल कम रखें। कोशिश करें कि  सामान्य से वजन न बहुत ज्यादा हो, न बहुत कम। प्राणायाम और योगासन करें।  इससे तन और मन, दोनों शांत रहेंगे और गर्भधारण में आसानी होगी।_

----------


## ingole

_प्री-कंसेप्शनल काउंसलिंग:  गर्भधारण करने से पहले काउंसलिंग (प्री-कंसेप्शनल काउंसलिंग) कराना अच्छा  रहता है। इसके लिए पति-पत्नी दोनों को डॉक्टर के पास जाना चाहिए। काउंसलिंग  के अलावा डॉक्टर पति-पत्नी के कुछ टेस्ट भी करवाते हैं, जैसे कि ब्लड  टेस्ट, शुगर टेस्ट, हीमोग्लोबिन टेस्ट आदि। अगर माता-पिता को कोई बीमारी है  तो इन टेस्ट में उसकी जानकारी मिल जाती है। मसलन, अगर पति आरएच (Rh+)  पॉजिटिव और पत्नी आरएच नेगेटिव (Rh-) हो और दूसरा बच्चा प्लान कर रहे हों  (पहले बच्चे को कोई दिक्कत नहीं होगी) तो बच्चे को एनीमिया, पीलिया या  हाइड्रॉप्स फिटालिस (बच्चे का शरीर सूजा और पानी भरा) हो सकता है। पहले से  जानकारी मिलने पर इंजेक्शन लगाकर बच्चे को बीमारी से बचाया जा सकता है।  पहले बच्चे को इस तरह की बीमारी अनीमिया, हाइपोथायरॉडिज्म, कैलशियम की कमी  जैसी समस्याओं के अलावा फैमिली में किसी बीमारी की हिस्ट्री रही है तो पहले  से जानकारी मिलने पर इलाज आसान होता है। थैलसीमिया से पीड़ित होने पर  अबॉर्शन कराना ही बेहतर रहता है। अगर बच्चे के लिए पहले से तैयार हैं तो  उसके अचानक आ जाने का तनाव भी नहीं होगा।_

----------


## ingole

*सेहतमंद मां यानी सेहतमंद बच्चा* *

 होनेवाली मां का वजन और सेहत अगर ठीक है तो बच्चा भी सेहतमंद होगा। मां  में हीमोग्लोबिन कम नहीं होना चाहिए और बीएमआई 18.5 से कम नहीं होना चाहिए।  अगर मां कमजोर होगी तो प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान 20 किलो तक वजन बढ़ाना  पड़ेगा। वैसे, प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान 12-13 किलो वजन बढ़ना सामान्य माना  जाता है। इसमें से बच्चे का वजन तीन-साढ़े तीन किलो तक ही होता है। बाकी  कैलरी मां डिलिवरी और दूसरी जरूरत के वक्त के लिए रिजर्व रखती है। दूध  पिलाने के लिए भी प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान ही मां कैलरी रिजर्व करती है। अगर  मां का वजन ज्यादा है तो उसे प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान ज्यादा वजन बढ़ाने से  बचना चाहिए। वैसे प्रेग्नेंसी के शुरू के कुछ महीनों में बच्चे की ग्रोथ कम  ही रहती है, जबकि बाद के महीनों में बच्चा तेजी से बढ़ता है। उस वक्त मां  को ज्यादा कैलरी की जरूरत पड़ती है, इसलिए दूसरे और तीसरे ट्राइमेस्टर में  खाने पर ज्यादा ध्यान दें।*

----------


## ingole

*0-3 महीने:* *शुरू के तीन  महीने काफी अहम होते हैं क्योंकि इस दौरान मां के शरीर में काफी बदलाव होते  हैं। शरीर इन बदलाव और बच्चे के साथ एडजस्ट कर रहा होता है। हार्मोंस के  साथ-साथ ब्रेस्ट, खाने के टेस्ट और स्किन में भी बदलाव आने लगते हैं। उसका  मूड काफी तेजी से बनने-बिगड़ने लगता है। एक्सपर्ट्स के मुताबिक इस वक्त पति  को खासतौर पर पेशंस रखना चाहिए और पत्नी को सहारा देना चाहिए। इस वक्त  अबॉर्शन की आशंका भी ज्यादा होती है। ज्यादा भीड़ या रेडिएशन वाली जगह पर  जाने से बचें। इन तीन महीनों में बच्चे के अंग बनते हैं। ऐसे में खाने की  मात्रा से ज्यादा उसकी क्वॉलिटी पर ध्यान देना चाहिए। मॉर्निंग सिकनेस,  मितली और उलटी की शिकायत भी सबसे ज्यादा इसी वक्त होती है। इस वजह से आमतौर  पर महिला का वजन कम हो जाता है, इसलिए घबराएं नहीं। ऐसे में महिला को हर  वह चीज खाने की सलाह दी जाती है, जो उसे पसंद आए। 

 मॉर्निंग  सिकनेस से बचने के लिए नीबू पानी या अदरक की चाय पी सकती हैं। दिन भर में  चार या पांच बार तरल चीजें लें, जैसे कि छाछ, लैमोनिड, नीबू पानी, नारियल  पानी, जूस व शेक आदि। इससे शरीर में पानी की कमी नहीं होगी।*

----------


## ingole

* 3-6 महीने: आमतौर पर  प्रेग्नेंसी के सबसे आसान महीने होते हैं। इस वक्त तक महिला का शरीर  बदलावों के साथ एडजस्ट कर चुका होता है। स्किन ग्लो करने लगती है। फिजिकल  एक्टिविटी बढ़ा सकती हैं। इस वक्त हेल्दी डाइट पर फोकस करना चाहिए।*

----------


## ingole

*6-9 महीने:* *बच्चे का शरीर  तेजी से बढ़ने लगता है, इसलिए कैलरी ज्यादा लेनी चाहिए। इन तीन महीनों में  खाने पर काफी ध्यान देना चाहिए। पेट काफी बढ़ जाता है, इसलिए सांस लेने में  दिक्कत महसूस हो सकती है। पैरों में सूजन और कमजोरी आ सकती है। ज्यादा देर  तक पैर लटकाकर न बैठें। किसी भी तेल से नीचे से ऊपर की ओर पैरों की मालिश  कर सकती हैं। अगर लेटने के बाद भी सूजन बनी रहती है तो डॉक्टर को दिखाएं।  कई बार स्किन में सूखापन आने लगता है और ईचिंग बढ़ जाती है। इससे बचाव के  लिए साफ-सफाई का पूरा ध्यान रखें और अच्छी क्रीम लगाएं। स्ट्रेच मार्क्स  पड़ने लगें तो नारियल तेल लगाना चाहिए। फिजिकल एक्टिविटी बहुत ज्यादा न  रखें, ब्लीडिंग हो सकती है।*

----------


## ingole

*कौन-कौन से टेस्ट जरूरी* *

 अगर पहले से गायनिकॉलजिस्ट से कंसल्ट नहीं कर रहे हैं तो प्रेग्नेंसी पता  चलते ही किसी अच्छे गाइनिकॉलजिस्ट के पास रजिस्ट्रेशन कराएं। मां बननेवाली  महिला की सेहत के मुताबिक डॉक्टर टेस्ट कराते हैं, फिर भी हीमोग्लोबिन,  कैलशियम, ब्लड शुगर, यूरिन और एचआईवी टेस्ट जरूर कराना चाहिए। ये हर तीन  महीनों में कराए जाते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*- कोई परेशानी नहीं हो तो  अल्ट्रासाउंड आमतौर पर तीन बार कराया जाता है। दूसरे महीने में बच्चे की  धड़कन जानने के लिए, चौथे महीने में बच्चे का विकास देखने के लिए और आखिरी  महीने में बच्चे की स्थिति देखकर डिलिवरी प्लान करने के लिए। अगर डॉक्टर को  जरूरी लगता है, तो वह बीच में भी अल्ट्रासाउंड करा सकता है। 

 -  मिर्गी, हाइपोथायरॉइड और थैलसीमिया के लिए भी जांच कराई जाती है। अगर  पैरंट्स में थैलसीमिया के लक्षण होते हैं तो बच्चे के इससे पीड़ित होने की  आशंका 25 फीसदी बढ़ जाती है। जांच में अगर बच्चा इन्फेक्टिड पाया जाता है  तो उसे अबॉर्ट करना ही बेहतर होता है। 

 - चौथे और पांचवें या पांचवें और छठे महीने में मां को टिटनेस का टीका लगाया जाता है। 

 - शुरू के तीन महीने में मंथली चेकअप काफी होता है। कोई परेशानी होने पर  15 दिनों में भी जांच की जाती है। बच्चे के 28 हफ्ते का होने पर दो हफ्ते  में एक बार चेकअप जरूरी होता है। 

 - सोनोग्राफी खुद न कराएं। जब  डॉक्टर बताए, तभी सोनोग्राफी कराएं। हालांकि इससे बच्चे को कोई नुकसान नहीं  होता है लेकिन इस दौरान एक्स-रे से जरूर बचना चाहिए क्योंकि ये किरणें  बच्चे को नुकसान पहुंचा सकती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*डाइट का रखें खास ख्याल* *

 मां और बच्चे, दोनों की सेहत काफी हद तक डाइट पर डिपेंड करती है। ऐसे में  प्रोटीन, कैल्शियम और आयरन से भरपूर चीजें ज्यादा खानी चाहिए जैसे कि  दालें, पनीर, अंडा, नॉनवेज, सोयाबीन, दूध, पनीर, दही, पालक, गुड़, अनार,  चना, पोहा, मुरमुरा आदि। फल और हरी पत्तेदार सब्जियां खूब खाएं। शरीर में  पानी की कमी बिल्कुल नहीं होनी चाहिए क्योंकि डिलिवरी के वक्त काफी खून की  जरूरत पड़ती है और बच्चा भी फ्लूइड में रहता है, इसलिए नीबू पानी, नारियल  पानी, छाछ, जूस खूब पिएं। बच्चे के दिमाग के विकास के लिए ओमेगा-3 और  ओमेगा-6 बहुत जरूरी हैं। फिश लिवर ऑयल, ड्राइफ्रूट्स, हरी पत्तेदार  सब्जियों और सरसों के तेल में ये अच्छी मात्रा में मिलते हैं। 
 -बच्चे  को वही मिलता है, जो मां खाती है इसलिए देर तक भूखी न रहें। खाने में  ज्यादा अंतर से एसिडिटी हो जाती है। बेबी का साइज बढ़ने के साथ स्टमक की  कैपिसिटी कम हो जाती है, इसलिए थोड़ा-थोड़ा खाएं लेकिन बार-बार खाएं। दिन  में पांच बार खाना, तीन बार फ्रूट्स और दो बार दूध जरूर पिएं।*

----------


## ingole

*-प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान किसी  खास चीज को खाने का दिल ज्यादा करने लगता है। ऐसे में किसी एक ही चीज को  खाने के बजाय बाकी चीजों को भी खाने में शामिल करें और वैरायटी का ध्यान  रखें। 

 -तला और मसालेदार न खाएं। इनसे गैस, एसिडिटी, जलन हो सकती है। जो भी खाएं, फ्रेश खाएं। बाहर के खाने से इंफेक्शन का खतरा होता है। 

 -मदर हॉर्लिक्स ओर बॉर्नविटा आदि भी ले सकते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*एक्सरसाइज और योग 

 गर्भधारण से पहले :** बच्चा प्लान करने के साथ ही योग और प्राणायाम शुरू कर  देना चाहिए। गर्भधारण करने से तीन-चार महीने पहले ही कपालभाति क्रिया,  अग्निसार क्रिया, उर्ध्वहस्तोतान आसन, उत्तानपाद आसन, सेतुबंध आसन,  पवनमुक्त आसन, भुजंगासन, नौकासन, मंडूकासन और अनुलोम-विलोम व भस्त्निका  प्राणायाम शुरू कर दें। इससे गर्भधारण करने में आसानी होगी और शरीर के  अंदरूनी हिस्सों को ताकत मिलेगी। साथ ही, हार्मोंस बैलेंस में आए जाएंगे।  रोजाना आधे घंटे अभ्यास करें।*

----------


## ingole

*पहले तीन महीनों में :**  गर्भधारण करने के बाद भी ऊपर लिखे आसनों को करते रहें। साथ में हाथों की  सूक्ष्म क्रियाएं, ताड़ासन, तितली आसन और डीप ब्रीदिंग जैसे अभ्यास भी  करें। ऐसा कोई अभ्यास नहीं करें, जो पेट पर दबाव डालता हो।*

----------


## ingole

*तीसरे से छठे महीने तक :**  तीन महीने बाद थोड़ी-सी स्पीड बढ़ा सकते हैं। इन महीनों में कटिचक्र आसन,  पादोत्तान आसन, सेतुबंध आसन, वज्रासन और पैरों की सूक्ष्म क्रियाएं भी कर  सकते हैं। साथ ही, लेटकर तितली और साइकलिंग के साथ-साथ भ्रामरी प्राणायाम  भी करें। रोजाना आधा घंटा वॉक करें। गर्भावस्था का वक्त बढ़ने के साथ-साथ  स्पीड कम होती जाएगी। अच्छे जूते पहनकर ही वॉक करें, वरना गिरने का खतरा  रहेगा। स्विमिंग भी कर सकती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*
आखिरी तीन महीनों में :  डीप ब्रीदिंग, अनुलोम-विलोम जैसी क्रियाएं ही करें। अगर कोई दिक्कत है तो  अभ्यास में उसके मुताबिक बदलाव कर लेना चाहिए। वॉकिंग जारी रखें। घर के  छोटे-मोटे काम भी करते रहें। लगातार सक्रिय रहने से नॉर्मल डिलिवरी होने की  संभावना बढ़ जाती है। लेकिन अगर पहले अबॉर्शन हो चुका है तो आराम करना ही  बेहतर होता है।*

----------


## ingole

*नोट:* *ये अभ्यास क्रम  सामान्य जानकारी के लिए है, लेकिन अगर किसी को डायबीटीज, बीपी, कमरदर्द,  मोटापा जैसी दिक्कत है तो उसी के मुताबिक अभ्यास में बदलाव किया जाना  चाहिए। जिस महिला का पहले अबॉर्शन हो चुका है या जुड़वां बच्चे हैं, उन्हें  एक्सरसाइज नहीं करनी चाहिए।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रीनेटल वर्कशॉप* *

 आजकल प्रीनेटल वर्कशॉप और प्रोग्राम काफी चलन में हैं। इनमें आनेवाले  बच्चे के लिए पैरंट्स को मानसिक, शारीरिक और भावनात्मक रूप से तैयार किया  जाता है। खासतौर पर मेट्रो में रहनेवाली सिंगल परिवारों के लिए ये क्लासें  काफी मददगार साबित होती हैं। उन्हें डिलिवरी का विडियो दिखाया जाता है,  बेबी के सामान और उसका ख्याल रखने के बारे में बताया जाता है। प्रेग्नेंसी  से पहले, प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान और डिलिवरी के बाद भी ये वर्कशॉप अटैंड की  जा सकती हैं।*

*साइंटिफिक तरीके से डिजाइन  किए गए इन प्रोग्राम्स में ऑडियोविजुअल और स्टडी मटीरियल के जरिए पैरंट्स  को जानकारी दी जाती है। पैरंट्स बच्चे के नखरों और गुस्से को भी आसानी से  हैंडल कर सकते हैं। प्रोग्राम ऑर्गनाइज करने वाली संस्थाओं का दावा है कि  इनसे बच्चा बुद्धिमान होता है, उसकी मेमरी बढ़ती है और वह बिना किसी दबाव  के अनुशासन में रहने लगता है। आमतौर पर प्रीनेटल कोर्सों में 10-15 क्लासें  होती हैं और फीस 8 से 15 हजार रुपये तक होती है।*

----------


## ingole

*म्यूजिक और मंत्र- इस दौरान  गायत्री मंत्र का जाप या सुनना अच्छा होता है। वैसे, मार्केट में तमाम  सीडी हैं, जो प्रेग्नेंसी को ध्यान में रखकर तैयार की गई हैं, जैसे कि  गर्भसंस्कार, मेडिटेशन इन प्रेग्नेंसी, रिलैक्सिंग सीडी आदि।*

----------


## ingole

*अच्छी किताबें पढ़ें :** वॉट  टु एक्सपेक्ट वेन यू आर एस्पेक्टिंग, जॉय ऑफ पैरंटिंग, युअर प्रेग्नेंसी  वीक बाय वीक, प्रेग्नेंसी चाइल्डबर्थ एंड द न्यूबॉर्न, द प्रेग्नेंसी बुक, द  प्रेग्नेंसी जैसी कई किताबें मार्केट में हैं, जो आपको प्रेग्नेंसी से  जुड़ी सारी जानकारी बेहतरीन तरीके से मुहैया कराती हैं। इनमें से कुछ  किताबें हिंदी में भी आ चुकी हैं। वैसे, वॉट टु...को इस विषय की बेहतरीन  किताबों में से माना जाता है।*

----------


## ingole

*पॉजिटिव सोचें : खुशनुमा  वातावरण में रहें। जितना पॉजिटिव रहेंगी, बच्चे के लिए उतना ही अच्छा होगा।  बच्चा मां के गर्भ से ही चीजों को जानने-समझने लगता है और उसी वक्त उसमें  संस्कार पड़ने लगते हैं। मन में यह संशय न डालें कि बेटा होगा या बेटी।  इससे बच्चे की शक्ति कम होगी। इमोशंस पर कंट्रोल के साथ ही मेंटली भी  रिलैक्स रहें। बच्चे को विजुअलाइज करें कि आप अपना बच्चा कैसा चाहती हैं।  उससे बात करें। यह कम्यूनिकेशन आपके और बच्चे के बीच में बंधन का काम  करेगी। ये प्रोग्राम हमारी माइथॉलजी पर आधारित होते हैं और साइंटिफिकली अभी  तक इनकी सत्यता साबित नहीं हुई है।*

----------


## ingole

*ये सावधानियां बरतें* *

 - भारी वजन न उठाएं 
 - ज्यादा डांस न करें 
 - सीढ़ियां नहीं फांदें 
 - हील न पहनें 
 - ज्यादा ड्राइविंग न करें 
 - लंबी यात्रा न करें 
 - रस्सी न कूदें 
 - कमर से झुकने के बजाय घुटने मोड़कर बैठें 
 - बिना डॉक्टर की सलाह कोई दवा न लें*

----------


## ingole

*स्मोकिंग और शराब का असर 

 प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान स्मोकिंग और ड्रिंकिंग से बचना चाहिए। अल्कोहल से  बच्चे के लिवर को नुकसान पहुंच सकता है। वक्त से पहले डिलिवरी भी हो सकती  है। बच्चे का साइज छोटा हो सकता है और बच्चे की सही ग्रोथ नहीं होगी।  स्मोकिंग से प्लासेंटा सिकुड़ सकता है, जिससे बच्चे को पूरा खाना और हवा  नहीं मिल पाएगी।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रेग्नेंसी और सेक्स 

 - प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान महिलाएं काफी इमोशनल और संवेदनशील हो जाती हैं।  अगर उन्हें लगता है कि उनका हस्बैंड उन पर ध्यान नहीं दे रहा, तो वे  चिड़चिड़ी, अनिद्रा की शिकार और कम या ज्यादा भूख की मरीज हो जाती हैं।  उनकी सेक्स की इच्छा कम हो जाती है। ऐसे में पति प्यार से पेश आए और पत्नी  जिन बदलावों से गुजर रही है, उन्हें समझे। 

 - पहले तीन महीनों और  आखिरी तीन महीनों में सेक्स से बचें। कोई दिक्कत न हो तो सेकंड ट्राइमेस्टर  में शारीरिक संबंध बना सकती हैं, लेकिन इस दौरान पोजिशन का ध्यान रखें और  देखें कि पेट पर किसी तरह का दबाव न पड़े। 

 - पुरुष को ऊपर नहीं रहना चाहिए। ऐसे में महिला को ऊपर रहने की सलाह दी जाती है या फिर दोनों सिटिंग पोजिशन में भी आ सकते हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*प्रेग्नेंसी और मिथ* *

**-पपीता खाने से मिस कैरेज हो सकता है।* *
 आयुर्वेद इसे सही मानता है लेकिन कई डॉक्टर इसे सही नहीं मानते। जबकि कुछो  ने पपीते खाने से मिस कैरेज होने वाली बात को सही कहा। दरअसल, कच्चे पपीता  में एक एंजाइम होता है, जो जानवरों में अबॉर्शन के लिए जिम्मेदार होता है  लेकिन इंसानों में अभी तक ऐसा कुछ प्रूव नहीं हुआ है। 

**- मां को डायबीटीज है तो बच्चे को दूध नहीं पिलाना चाहिए।* *
 बिल्कुल गलत है। मां को बच्चे को अपना दूध जरूर पिलाना चाहिए। 
**
 - ग्रहण के दौरान गर्भवती महिला घर से बाहर न निकले, चाकू आदि को हाथ न लगाए और कुछ न खाए।* *
 ग्रहण के वक्त पर कुछ किरणें ब्लॉक हो जाती हैं और कुछ अलग तरह की  अल्ट्रावॉयलट किरणें निकलती हैं, जिनसे लोग मानते हैं कि बच्चे को नुकसान  हो सकता है लेकिन अभी तक साइंटिफिकली ग्रहण का गर्भवती महिलाओं पर कोई बुरा  असर साबित नहीं हुआ है। 

**- बादाम, केसर, संतरा या नारियल खाने और नारियल पानी पीने से बच्चा गोरा होता है।* *
 ये तमाम चीजें स्किन के लिए अच्छी हैं, इसलिए इनसे बच्चे की स्किन भी अच्छी होती है, लेकिन गोरा होने का इनसे कोई ताल्लुक नहीं है।*

----------


## ingole

*ध्यान दें* *

 -  प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान डॉक्टर की सलाह के बिना कोई भी दवा न लें। पेनकिलर,  एंटी-बायॉटिक, कफ सिरप जैसी दवाएं कई बार लोग खुद ही ले लेते हैं, जबकि ऐसा  बिल्कुल नहीं करना चाहिए।*

----------


## ingole

*कपड़े कैसे पहनें 

**आजकल माकेर्ट में तमाम मैटरनिटी वेयर आ गए हैं। ऐसे में आपके पास तमाम  ऑप्शन हो सकते हैं। ध्यान रहे कि कपड़े सुविधाजनक भी हों। इस दौरान ज्यादा  टाइट कपड़े पहनने से बचें। वैसे, आजकल इतने खूबसूरत ड्रेस माकेर्ट में  उपलब्ध हैं कि आप अपनी प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान बेहद खूबसूरत दिख सकती हैं और  इस हसीन पलों को और एंजॉय कर सकती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*एड्स -प्रेग्नेंट महिला को  अपना एचआईवी टेस्ट जरूर कराना चाहिए। अगर मां एचआईवी पॉजिटिव है या उसे  एड्स है तो बच्चे के पॉडिटिव होने की एक-तिहाई आशंका होती है। ऐसी महिलाओं  को पूरी प्रेग्नेंसी के दौरान डॉक्टर की देखरेख में रहना चाहिए। कुछ डॉक्टर  ये भी मानते हैं कि प्रेग्नेंट होने के बाद पॉजिटिव मां और बीमार हो सकती  है। डिलिवरी से पहले मां को और बच्चा होते ही बच्चे को *******  नाम की दवा  की एक डोज दी जाती है। इससे बच्चे के एचआईवी पॉजिटिव होने की आशंका कुछ कम  हो जाती है। एचआईवी से ग्रस्त मां को बच्चे को अपना दूध नहीं पिलाना  चाहिए।*

----------


## ingole

*अबॉर्शन- पहले तीन महीने तक  सेफ रहता है, हालांकि 20 हफ्ते तक अबॉर्शन कराना कानूनन जायज है। आमतौर पर  बच्चे या मां के किसी गंभीर बीमारी से पीडि़त होने पर ही डॉक्टर अबॉर्शन  की सलाह देते हैं। अबॉर्शन दवा और ऑपरेशन, दोनों तरह से कराया जा सकता है।  पहले 49 दिन तक डॉक्टर से पूछकर महिला अबॉर्शन के लिए मेडिसन ले सकती लेकिन  इसके बाद ऑपरेशन से अबॉर्शन कराना ही सेफ रहता है। कई बार अबॉर्शन के बाद  गर्भधारण करने में दिक्कत आ सकती है। अबॉर्शन के दौरान इन्फेक्शन होने या  ट्यूब ब्लॉक होने पर ऐसा हो सकता है।*

----------


## ingole

*खाने में फैट से बचना चाहिए  क्योंकि ज्यादा फैट होगा तो खाना पचाने में दिक्कत होगी। बीपी भी बढ़ सकता  है। इसके बजाय प्रोटीन से भरपूर डाइट लें। पपीता नहीं खाना चाहिए। पहले  तीन महीने में पपीता और अनानास दोनों नहीं खाना चाहिए।*

----------


## ingole

*अगर आप चाहती हैं कि आपके  होने वाले बच्चे को उम्र भर मोटापे की समस्या से न जूझना पड़े तो इसके लिए  आपको अपना वजन कम करना होगा। वे महिलाएं जो मां बनने वाली हैं, ध्यान रखें  कि प्रेगनेंसी के दौरान ज्यादा वजन न बढ़ने दें। नई स्टडी में यह पता चला  है कि मां के ज्यादा वजन से बच्चे की सेहत पर भी असर पड़ सकता है। 

 रिसर्चरों के मुताबिक प्रेगनेंसी के वक्त जिन महिलाओं का वजन बहुत ज्यादा  होता है उनके बच्चों को उम्र भर मोटापे से परेशान रहना पड़ता है। डेली मेल  की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक इस बात की जानकारी तो पहले से थी कि वे महिलाएं जो  प्रेगनेंसी के दौरान मोटी होती हैं उनके बच्चे भी वजनी होते हैं, लेकिन नई  रिसर्च में पाया गया कि प्रेगनेंसी से पहले और उसके दौरान बढे़ वजन से  बच्चे को उम्र भर खराब सेहत का सामना करना पड़ सकता है। 

 स्टडी के  मुताबिक गर्भवती महिला के ज्यादा वजन से उसके बच्चे की सेहत पर खराब असर  पड़ता है, इसमें ब्लड प्रेशर, कॉलेस्ट्रॉल और ब्लड शुगर लेवल भी शामिल है।  रिसर्चरों का कहना है कि आगे चलकर जब बच्चा बड़ा होता है तो उसे दिल की  बीमारी का भी खतरा रहता है। रिसर्चर ओरली मानोर ने बताया कि ऐसे वक्त में  जब मोटापा दुनिया भर में महामारी है, उन वजहों को जानना जरूरी है, जिनसे  मोटापा और अन्य स्वास्थ्य समस्याएं होती हैं।*

----------


## ingole

*दोस्तों मेरे द्वारा दी गयी जानकारियाँ मैंने इंटरनेट और अन्य पत्र- पत्रिकाओं से ली है  लेकिन इनकी सत्यता की पुष्टि के लिए व्यक्तिगत रूप से एक गाइनिकॉलजिस्ट से विचार विमर्श भी किया है--- * *इंगोले*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी गोली भइया

----------


## donsplender

बढीया जानकारी मित्र !

----------

